# free wap hosting



## expertno.1 (Aug 8, 2005)

any best wap hosting i want 

i dont like tagtag 

any other extra good


----------



## tuXian (Aug 8, 2005)

If you are having plain vanilla WML pages with images and links then why go for seperate wap hosting you can use geocities. I was hosting my WAP site on Geocities before buying web space.

BTW I recommend you to go for XHTML Version instead as WAP/WML is kinda outdated.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 8, 2005)

but i want it for gprs


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 9, 2005)

any site providing free wap service

plz reply

where are the forum gurus


----------



## vandit (Aug 9, 2005)

can anybody tell me how to build a wap website(for GPRS)?


----------



## chinmay (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey D00d ... see this ... i tried it and found it cool *www.sr-ultimate.com/2005/04/25/free-wap-wml-site-hosting-for-mobiles/ 

Here is a WAP tutorial - *www.sr-ultimate.com/wap.htm


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 10, 2005)

You can use any site hosting facility and make .wml pages that are compatible with WAP/GPRS. Syntax of WML is pretty similar to HTML. Of course, keeping these pages with something like Lycos may be violating their terms.

Here's the most complete and official WAP tutorial. I picked up WML basics from there 
*www.w3schools.com/wap/


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 10, 2005)

@tuxfan thats tutorial 

and the best free site for wap hosting ?


----------



## tuXian (Aug 10, 2005)

GPRS is a way of connectivity and you can view both WML and XHTML pages using GPRS connection based on the browser support.

This means if your phone has XHTML browser XHTML pages can be viewed.

XHTML is nothing but the latest HTML standard thats compatible with PC as well as mobiles.

Regarding free WAP hosting I think geocities will work just fine.

Someone correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 10, 2005)

You can use any free host. Just search thru this forum for free hosts. You don't need any special hosting.

But it would be nice if you have access to apache's httpd.conf. That way you can add index.wml to the list of files that should be shown when someone types just www.yoursite.com


----------



## tuXian (Aug 11, 2005)

yes I remember there was an exaustive free host list by go4i (go4i.net). 

Of course having httpd.conf at your disposal is surely an added advantage.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 11, 2005)

TuxiaN said:
			
		

> Regarding free WAP hosting I think geocities will work just fine.
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong!



I doubt geocities will work. It will assume .wml pages to be remote downloads (in a way hotlinking, but not of images). I think such direct download (without opening any page on the site) is prohibited. Search for other alternative which has no such problem.


----------

